# Tax Trouble?



## Tiger Aspect

Award-winning programme-maker, Tiger Aspect, is producing an observational documentary series on tax for Channel 4 and we would like to speak to anyone with an ongoing tax problem. 

Filmed over the course of 2014 the series of three programmes will follow tax payers as they deal with a broad range of tax issues. Whether you’re a plumber struggling to pay income tax, a small-business owner trying to keep the tax wolf from the door, an IT contractor who’s taken part in avoidance scheme, or maybe you’ve been hit by a working tax credit overpayment claim we want to hear your story.

The series will also film with HMRC to see how they are trying to close the tax gap and what their greater targets mean for tax payers. 

Please contact Ruth Newton on 0208 222 4891 for more information.

All information is off the record at this stage and doesn’t oblige you to take part in the series.


----------

